# No HD or Blue Ray disc Deals on BF?



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right area to post this, but I'm wondering if anybody has been seeing any deals on HD or Blue Ray discs for Black Friday - I know I sure haven't. They just got a bunch of HD DVD players in the public's hands, but they are going to stay limited to a nice upconverting dvd player if they don't lower the cost of HD DVDs or put some deals out there. Let me know if anybody finds some deals this week, thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... you would think there would be some sort of promotion.

Be sure to check the Black Friday Deals via Amazon... they may surprise us with some HD-DVD and BD deals.


----------



## JDRoberts (Mar 26, 2007)

Amazon is showing 47% off select titles....
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_5890602_4?ie=UTF8&docId=1000166481&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1XF9X05HKGQZ4XS7MB49&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=331239201&pf_rd_i=12917411


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Ugh. I have all on that list I want and the rest are ones that would have to be in a Walmart $5 HD Bin before they'd get my interest.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Only one of interest is Unleashed and I'm thinking cheaper than $16. I guess it's gonna take a long time for HD discs to reach dvd prices :sad2:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've got Unleashed I'll ship you for $12 if you want it.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I appreciate the offer, but I can get the regular dvd for <=$5, so I'll just go that route. Same with 300, I can get the regular dvd for $6 Friday, so that's what I'll do. Really, same with a whole **** of a lot of movies :R Until the high definition discs drop a bit more in price and used saturation gets higher on Amazon, I'll just keep buying regular dvd. I'd rather get 3 movies on dvd that already look really good upconverted than 1 on HD DVD that looks a little better.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's a good point!


----------

